# My wifes buck



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the deer my wife shot this year, it is her 3rd deer and biggest to date. we were in a canyon and I knew where the deer escape out of it and put her right there and sure enough she got her 30 yard shot.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

you lucky guy! congrats.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very COOL! Great buck, thanks for sharing. Wish I could get my wife to hunt. Maybe Someday.....


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

COOOL! -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, atta way!! Great deer... congrats to you and your wife!!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool! congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is awesome! Did your wife always hunt, or did you introduce her? My wife was never around it until she met me, so it has been a slow process. I would love for her to get into it someday!

Congrats


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't it cool being married to a chick that can kill sh*t!

Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your wife. Now dont go out do her or you will be sleeping on the couch and you know the rest. :lol:


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> That is awesome! Did your wife always hunt, or did you introduce her? My wife was never around it until she met me, so it has been a slow process. I would love for her to get into it someday!
> 
> Congrats


No my wife had never been around it before she meet me but lucky for me she has really enjoyed hunting


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!! Tell your wife congrats!! My wife likes rifle hunting and has killed a couple deer and an Antelope. I think I get more excited helping her than my own hunts.

Mark


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck, I'd be happy with it. Especially on the bow hunt.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Girls rule, you go girl !!! Haven't got mine yet, but have a few more chances coming up.
I'd like to say it was the moon that messed up my hunt, but who knows.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, i always knew she was cool but had no idea she was this cool. Tell her congrats... I left you a message on your phone, call me when your free....Sweet deer though...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

How cool would it be to have my wife out there hunting with me. Congratulations on the deer and for getting to spend time in the mountains with your wife.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8) not much better than a spouce that hunts too

Question: who cleaned it :mrgreen:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Tell the wife congrats on a great buck and congrats to you for getting her to join you in the passion. I love every minute I get to spend in the hills with my wife as a hunting partner.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> 8) not much better than a spouce that hunts too
> 
> Question: who cleaned it :mrgreen:


She has cleaned her first two, but this year I jumped in there and did it for her, she didn't mind


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dang you got off easy! :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > 8) not much better than a spouce that hunts too
> ...


That's cause you are PW


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats! Very nice buck. I need a guide like that to stick me in an escape route. Nice to have a hunter partner.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great buck. 

My wife likes to clean my deer. Two years ago she wanted to clean the entire **** deer. What a weirdo. _(O)_


----------

